# Liam Leaves the Low End. Bye Liam.



## drmike (Oct 8, 2013)

Liam, one of the longer moderators in recent times on Lowend* is leaving the Lowend.

Liam posted on LEB and LET saying essentially good bye.

Liam is being replaced by mpkossen.


----------



## Jack (Oct 8, 2013)

He isn't a "Mod" he was actually an admin and probably ran a lot more than what it looked like to the public eye.


----------



## matt[scrdspd] (Oct 8, 2013)

Liam is a good guy, sad to see him go. AFAIK, he was pretty much running all LE* day to day operations.


----------



## RiotSecurity (Oct 8, 2013)

Finally. Hated that kid.


----------



## drmike (Oct 8, 2013)

Well I never hated Liam, but always reserved a bit of ummm... well, disbelief.

All that went down with LET/LEB while he was deep into running the site and the whole he didn't know who owned it never sat right with me.

Hoping that in near future he shares what really happened and when he knew things.

Wondering if the other moderators will also be leaving soon?


----------



## RiotSecurity (Oct 8, 2013)

buffalooed said:


> Well I never hated Liam, but always reserved a bit of ummm... well, disbelief.
> 
> All that went down with LET/LEB while he was deep into running the site and the whole he didn't know who owned it never sat right with me.
> 
> ...


Hopefully they all leave.


----------



## concerto49 (Oct 8, 2013)

Certainly not a good sign of things.


----------



## ultimatehostings (Oct 8, 2013)

We're sad to see him go.


----------



## jarland (Oct 8, 2013)

Good choice to part ways with an employer who's approach to tax evasion is as casual as breakfast to the rest of us.


----------



## HalfEatenPie (Oct 9, 2013)

In all honesty I was a big fan of Liam.  It was my understanding he ran majority (if not the entire LE* label) by himself.  Although I'm sure he's probably going to be getting paid more now to do better work


----------



## shovenose (Oct 9, 2013)

Never liked Liam much, but nice to see the little LowEndEmpire crumbling.


----------



## WelltodoInformalCattle (Oct 9, 2013)

HalfEatenPie said:


> In all honesty I was a big fan of Liam.


I was also a big fan of him and always wondered how someone could lick CC's arse as cleanly as he did. Takes a lot of skills.


----------



## rds100 (Oct 9, 2013)

Liam is a good guy. Don't badmouth him.


----------



## mikho (Oct 9, 2013)

HalfEatenPie said:


> In all honesty I was a big fan of Liam. It was my understanding he ran majority (if not the entire LE* label) by himself. Although I'm sure he's probably going to be getting paid more now to do better work


To my understanding he ran everything when Joel decided to jump ship and sell out. If he knew that LE* changed ownership or not is not of importance today. He was and is loyal.
I wish all the best in the future and hope that he will stay online and keep in touch with the rest of us.


When talking about the one who will replace him, I haven't really made up my mind about that guy.


----------



## peterw (Oct 9, 2013)

A good move to get some dinstance to that project.


----------



## nunim (Oct 9, 2013)

buffalooed said:


> Well I never hated Liam, but always reserved a bit of ummm... well, disbelief.
> 
> All that went down with LET/LEB while he was deep into running the site and the whole he didn't know who owned it never sat right with me...


Indeed, how does one not know who their employer is?  It's almost as silly as that guy from ZekeServers trying to pretend he was someone else.


----------



## Lee (Oct 9, 2013)

It's good to know I can always get the latest news on LET by coming to VPSboard first


----------



## mikho (Oct 9, 2013)

nunim said:


> Indeed, how does one not know who their employer is? It's almost as silly as that guy from ZekeServers trying to pretend he was someone else.


If you never was told that the owner changed, you would keep on working thinking it is "business as usual".


I'm convinced that neither Joel or CC had the intention to tell anyone.


----------



## ryanarp (Oct 9, 2013)

Liam was a solid guy, and sad to loose good people.


----------



## notFound (Oct 9, 2013)

rds100 said:


> Liam is a good guy. Don't badmouth him.


 This, I know him quite well and speak quite regularly. He is a solid guy, and this wasn't anything unexpected, it would happen eventually.


----------



## Liam (Oct 9, 2013)

Thanks guys.


----------



## RiotSecurity (Oct 9, 2013)

Liam said:


> Thanks guys.


(facepalms)


----------



## drmike (Oct 9, 2013)

@Liam, are you available for hire?


----------



## wlanboy (Oct 9, 2013)

Liam said:


> Thanks guys.


So good luck with your next project.


----------



## mikho (Oct 9, 2013)

RiotSecurity said:


> (facepalms)


----------



## Francisco (Oct 9, 2013)

RiotSecurity said:


> (facepalms)


Be nice.

Liam carried that place on his back for a seriously *long* time. For a lot of it he didn't get very much pay, either.

Yes, his pay increased once ownerships were finalized/confirmed but still.

The guy dealt with so much crap with all the hacks and the falling out with the ownership transfer. He's an all around really nice guy.

Francisco


----------



## Mun (Oct 9, 2013)

If this thread proves anything, it is the VPSBoard is nothing more then a CC hate club. We are more over cheering that Liam is leaving because it harms CC, instead of wishing Liam great journeys. This whole fucking community is so instilled with the hate of CC that we have lost the spirit of VPSes. I'm tired of coming here everyday and there being a new CC thread. 

Reminds me something of this sort: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MjoMQJf5vKI&noredirect=1

We all understand CC is shady, but a daily thread on the subject is pointless. Compile something bigger more grand, then just these silly little tits and tats about CC.

Also @riotsecurity go fuck yourself.

@liam, thanks for all you did at LE*, you will be missed and I and others hope you a wonderful future.

Mun


----------



## MartinD (Oct 9, 2013)

And yet you perpetuate the anti CC bullshit with your post. Congrats.


----------



## RiotSecurity (Oct 9, 2013)

Mun said:


> If this thread proves anything, it is the VPSBoard is nothing more then a CC hate club. We are more over cheering that Liam is leaving because it harms CC, instead of wishing Liam great journeys. This whole fucking community is so instilled with the hate of CC that we have lost the spirit of VPSes. I'm tired of coming here everyday and there being a new CC thread.
> 
> Reminds me something of this sort: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MjoMQJf5vKI&noredirect=1
> 
> ...


Is someone mad?


----------



## drmike (Oct 9, 2013)

I am not cheering about Liam leaving.  While I've had my reservations about the who, when, where and what, Liam never to my knowledge did wrong by me.   

Liam leaving means LET is now a headless CC monster.


----------



## Mun (Oct 9, 2013)

MartinD said:


> And yet you perpetuate the anti CC bullshit with your post. Congrats.


... and then there are some very shitty mods on VPSboard who allow this shit to happen, and then get on there high horse and go "and you perpetuate(d) it" You are a worthless mod in my opinion, can we get you replaced yet, maybe dare I say with Liam????

Mun

P.S. inb4 I am banned.


----------



## drmike (Oct 9, 2013)

You won't get banned @Mun... Feel free to say what you'd like...


----------



## shovenose (Oct 9, 2013)

Well, it seems that offers that were being ignored are now being queued. I like!


----------



## vampireJ (Oct 9, 2013)

If people do hate cc related threads already- why not create a category dedicated to it. In that way, members with problems reading cc thread can just ignore the category


----------



## vampireJ (Oct 9, 2013)

By the way, I checked leb and let- where did Liam say he is leaving? Or was it deleted now?


----------



## MannDude (Oct 9, 2013)

vampireJ said:


> If people do hate cc related threads already- why not create a category dedicated to it. In that way, members with problems reading cc thread can just ignore the category


I thought about creating a category for 'Industry Gossip' or 'The Industry Watch', or something, but I don't actively encourage these threads and that would be sort of an encouragement. But in an effort to maintain vpsBoard as a 'safe place' for discussion, no matter what the discussion is, I'm happy to not be heavy on censorship.

The simple solution to these threads is ignore them, bypass them, just don't respond to them. It's quite easy. There are threads on here that aren't related to my interest and despite I see them being bumped up in the 'View New Content' link I don't click on them. It's easy not to.

I've lost an advertiser over the CC content, even though the individual doesn't utilize CC (that I know of). Makes me sad that people try to pressure me into removing posts, censoring content, and banning members. It's simple to ignore what you don't want to see.


----------



## jarland (Oct 9, 2013)

Mun said:


> If this thread proves anything, it is the VPSBoard is nothing more then a CC hate club. We are more over cheering that Liam is leaving because it harms CC, instead of wishing Liam great journeys. This whole fucking community is so instilled with the hate of CC that we have lost the spirit of VPSes. I'm tired of coming here everyday and there being a new CC thread.
> 
> 
> Reminds me something of this sort: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MjoMQJf5vKI&noredirect=1
> ...


Dude you need to chill. I'm cheering him leaving because he deserves better for his time.


----------



## drmike (Oct 10, 2013)

vampireJ said:


> By the way, I checked leb and let- where did Liam say he is leaving? Or was it deleted now?


The thread was non-public viewable.... Requires you be logged into LET.

LET ownership continues to hide all sorts of "conflict" or "issue" posts in this way.


----------



## vampireJ (Oct 10, 2013)

I found it now. I didn't know LET now has threads only viewable by logged in users. And it also seems Liam would still want to get involved with LEB.


----------



## mikho (Oct 10, 2013)

vampireJ said:


> I found it now. I didn't know LET now has threads only viewable by logged in users. And it also seems Liam would still want to get involved with LEB.


It has always had some groups hidden. Not sure if its more or less now.


----------



## spry (Oct 11, 2013)

Honestly, when Liam climbed on-board, I really thought LEB was going to head down south with someone as young and with less experience.

 

But, over the months, he proved me wrong. I was impressed with his posts on LEB and the way he carried himself.

 

I think he did a remarkable job, ever since Scotty left.



jarland said:


> Dude you need to chill. I'm cheering him leaving because he deserves better for his time.


Exactly.


----------



## mikho (Oct 11, 2013)

CloudOtto said:


> .
> 
> 
> I think he did a remarkable job, ever since Scotty left.


Who?


----------



## spry (Oct 12, 2013)

mikho said:


> Who?



LEA, LowEndAdmin.


----------



## mikho (Oct 12, 2013)

CloudOtto said:


> LEA, LowEndAdmin.


Oh, was so long ago I totally forgot about LEA.


----------



## drmike (Oct 12, 2013)

So Liam is gone...

Hzuma is gone too right?  I swore I read it but brain is deep fried after past week.


----------



## HalfEatenPie (Oct 13, 2013)

drmike said:


> So Liam is gone...
> 
> Hzuma is gone too right?  I swore I read it but brain is deep fried after past week.


Yep.  From what I understand none of the previous year's staff members stayed.


----------



## drmike (Oct 13, 2013)

HalfEatenPie said:


> Yep.  From what I understand none of the previous year's staff members stayed.


Well that makes good sense then... The blow ups on Lowendtalk are due to the new "moderators" and their running rough shot.

The prior admins/moderators seemed to balance CC's wishes with what would cause bad mojo in the community.

This should be fun.   Have to run out to the big box store to buy a case of popcorn for the upcoming week.


----------



## HalfEatenPie (Oct 13, 2013)

drmike said:


> Well that makes good sense then... The blow ups on Lowendtalk are due to the new "moderators" and their running rough shot.
> 
> The prior admins/moderators seemed to balance CC's wishes with what would cause bad mojo in the community.
> 
> This should be fun.   Have to run out to the big box store to buy a case of popcorn for the upcoming week.


I haven't been following it a ton but Liam, Humza, and vedran aren't staff anymore and those are the three people I recall being on staff for the longest time (when it was supposedly owned by Chief).


----------



## drmike (Oct 13, 2013)

I only visit LET when someone says something idiotic is going on or it loosely involves me somehow.    

I only visit for that fun.   No account, no interest in one... so half  the damn site isn't visible.

Hoping to see Liam, Humza, verdan and the rest of the true none CC folks again in the future... Maybe on here


----------



## texteditor (Oct 13, 2013)

The news mods are ruthless, Spirit pulled all _most of_ my posts from this thread (the ones where I quoted his PMs calling me extremist for not being considerate of a Neo-Nazi's TOTALLY VALID hatepolitical speech)

http://lowendtalk.com/discussion/comment/347158#Comment_347158

Apparantly being anti-Nazi makes me intolerant/ the Real Nazi

Won't someone think of the poor downtrodden Neo-Nazis? LETs new mods will defend them.


----------



## DomainBop (Oct 13, 2013)

texteditor said:


> The news mods are ruthless, Spirit pulled all _most of_ my posts from this thread (the ones where I quoted his PMs calling me extremist for not being considerate of a Neo-Nazi's TOTALLY VALID hatepolitical speech)
> 
> http://lowendtalk.com/discussion/comment/347158#Comment_347158
> 
> ...


He also pulled the post where you quoted a post Liam made this summer (this post by Liam, last one in the thread http://lowendtalk.com/discussion/comment/319167/#Comment_319167 ).

FYI, the neo-Nazi poster who Spirit was so vigorously defending in that thread belongs to a group called SRM which has a history of violence and which the Swedish government's Säkerhetspolisen (Intelligence service) has called one of the biggest  domestic extremist threats.

+1 to Spirit for sticking up for racist neo-Nazis and for forgetting that LET's membership is truly global and includes members from virtually every nation, race, and religion.  Nice way to show respect to LET's members Spirit!


----------



## notFound (Oct 13, 2013)

drmike said:


> I only visit LET when someone says something idiotic is going on or it loosely involves me somehow.
> 
> I only visit for that fun.   No account, no interest in one... so half  the damn site isn't visible.
> 
> Hoping to see Liam, Humza, verdan and the rest of the true none CC folks again in the future... Maybe on here


I have always been lurking here and posting every now and again as you know. Just changed my username, still the same person. ;p

I simply don't have much time, if I am to prioritize my projects, job, and studies and family.


----------



## serverian (Oct 13, 2013)

DomainBop said:


> He also pulled the post where you quoted a post Liam made this summer (this post by Liam, last one in the thread http://lowendtalk.com/discussion/comment/319167/#Comment_319167 ).
> 
> FYI, the neo-Nazi poster who Spirit was so vigorously defending in that thread belongs to a group called SRM which has a history of violence and which the Swedish government's Säkerhetspolisen (Intelligence service) has called one of the biggest  domestic extremist threats.
> 
> +1 to Spirit for sticking up for racist neo-Nazis and for forgetting that LET's membership is truly global and includes members from virtually every nation, race, and religion.  Nice way to show respect to LET's members Spirit!


Spirit wasn't defending him. That guy came to IRC and spitted out all his beliefs. I was trying to explain things and Spirit told me not to waste my time, those people won't ever change. So, it's just a communication error most likely. Spirit is not a bad guy.

I can get the IRC log online if anyone is interested in his beliefs...


----------



## Spr (Oct 13, 2013)

My first post here just to tell you @DomainBop - shame on you. I never expected from you to twist the truth or even lie at my expense but you did exactly this. Spirit was so vigorously defending him saying those words:



> Debating political views doesn't bring anything good at LET usually. Lets stick with initial VPS request please.


And this.



> I see how this is going to end up. Enough about political views. If there's a host able to host potentially controversial site suggestions are allowed but please don't go into explanation of personal politic views - otherwise it's only a matter of time when people will start to swear and request bans for each other. Just... don't.



Yes I removed some posts from both guys in dispute. Including insultive remarks from texteditor (there's not a reason to call other people asshole, etc..) and some political propaganda from this guy at other side who I supposedly defended and who joined to IRC with complain why I removed his posts.

I know that there's a lot of hatred toward LEB/LET/CC and I know why but please DomanBop don't do this at my expense. And not with lies. Because you know... once you start with those low kicks your word won't be a worth of a dime even when you will have something decent to say.

_Edit._ And yes, I failed in this thread. But not because of things I am accused but because as moderator I hoped that I can prevent things to become nasty. I should know better.

/out


----------



## texteditor (Oct 13, 2013)

Spr said:


> Yes I removed some posts from both guys in dispute. Including insultive remarks from texteditor (there's not a reason to call other people asshole, etc..)


Whoa there, talk about twisting words. If I recall the exchange went like this



> Me: So why don't you just host with the company that Stormfront(White Supremacy forum he linked earlier) does?
> 
> Him: Too expensive
> 
> Me: Well that the price you pay for being an asshole


That's not me being needlessly mean, that's just me leveling with the guy. If you are the guy who works hard to draw in negative attention from others, you are going to have to pay an Asshole Tax for all the extra trouble it takes to deal with you (warding off DDoS/hacks/accepting negative publicity for being the webhost who agreed to host your hate site)


----------



## jarland (Oct 13, 2013)

I don't agree with texteditor on much, but if you come here and ask who the best host is to host a website about making car bombs as a means of causing instability and death, yeah I'm not going to answer your question and I'm going to insult you. Don't want your website as part of the topic? Don't include it. Speak in general terms. Over moderation is what that was. That may not have been the topic, but to many it's equally as offensive and dangerous.


As for how my post is on topic? This is LET post Liam. Good riddance to the website, best wishes for Liam.


----------



## drmike (Oct 14, 2013)

Definitely moderation heavy handedness there.   I read the thread, but I may have missed something or something pulled.

I am with Jarland, in this industry and especially on a site like LET, best to be very vague about things and NOT mention your actual project.  Why?  Cause inevitably the idiots over there will see another target for DDoS and similar.  Beyond that, bound to call you names and label you with a scarlet letter for eternity.

Makes you wonder how many people figured this sort of stuff out previously on LET and burnt through a dozen usernames. 

Whoever mentioned CC for hosting that, sure.   B2 Net and there many VPS brands seem suitable too


----------



## mud (Oct 14, 2013)

drmike said:


> The thread was non-public viewable.... Requires you be logged into LET.
> 
> LET ownership continues to hide all sorts of "conflict" or "issue" posts in this way.


Actually "Offtopic" category was hidden from public (not logged in) view for a long time, and if I remember correctly it was hidden even in LEA time. I don't know if Liam decided to post it there or someone moved it, you'd have to ask Liam.

About this thread ... Liam has been holding LEB/T on his shoulders for a long time, he continued doing it when everyone deserted him and I strongly believe his only motivation was to keep the LE* spirit and nothing else. It's sad to see him leave.

@Spr, you just can't make everyone happy.


----------



## Kakashi (Oct 14, 2013)

Liam seemed like a nice guy, hope he moves over here.


----------

